# I Must Brag



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I really must brag about how adorable my puppy Riley May is!! I love her to death!! She's so freakin' ADORABLE!! I love her little cone head!! Please watch the video!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You're right, she is cute! She sure has a nice big bed


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awwww. She is beautiful!!! Reminds me a lot of my Dharma with her fluffy ears!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's beautiful!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That was nice-love the name


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is darling! She loves her big bed and her frisbee.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

she's adorable :wub:


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

She's so cute. I love when they drop a toy and just look down at it like it's going to run away or something


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Well I gotta make sure she's comfortable!! Ahahaha!! I sleep with her sometimes, can't you tell :crazy:!!? Thank you everybody for the nice comments!!!


----------

